# IT Project Manager Jobs in Singapore



## Pushpinder13 (May 12, 2014)

Hello All,

I am an IT project Manager with 8 yrs of experience and holding a PMP certification. I was interested to migrate to Singapore for better career opportunities however, I am not to sure about the IT job scene at the moment in S'pore and would like your valuable suggestion whether moving to S'pore will be a good decision or not.

Thanks,
Pushpinder..


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

IT market is good in Singapore though lots of jobs are being outsourced to India itself.
Migration is big thing, getting infact opportunity to move there on employement pass will be too difficult.
They dont hire people from outside untill there dire need of it.
You might think of moving as in some technical role in sepcific technology.
Most of the jobs are contract in nature.
For role of PM, I have not seen any opportunity in job sites or anywhere especially for newcomer.

Remember, getting PR in SG is too cumbersome and purely based upon luck.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

piyush1132003 said:


> .
> Remember, getting PR in SG is too cumbersome and purely based upon luck.


Primarily based on race.. not luck 

Nothing in Singapore runs by luck, everything happens by plan, and because some civil servant wanted that to happen that way. Except natural disasters of course ...


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

simonsays said:


> Except natural disasters of course ...


I haven't seen a natural disaster in my 12 years in Singapore!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

beppi said:


> I haven't seen a natural disaster in my 12 years in Singapore!


probably because they haven't been planned ??   

the closest to a natural disaster you can see here is sudden heavy downpour, leading to 4 inch or running water .. and that means, millions of dollars in "FLOOD MITIGATION"


----------

